# Falcons



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

Coons stinking it up today against the Vikings. Ryan has looked bad this year. 


Dadgum Coons let's win one.

10-3 Vikings


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

SPB

believe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 29, 2015)

Time to target Julio.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> SPB
> 
> believe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yep there's still a chance.



Rise UP Coons.


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2015)

Fire Matt Ryan!


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2015)

This Falcon team is horrible. I don't see them winning again.


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 29, 2015)

This offense sux. Kyle Shanahan sux.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

still in contention


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Nov 29, 2015)

believe folks


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

tcward said:


> Fire Matt Ryan!



Yep. He's terrible


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep. He's terrible



He's 5th in NFL passing yards this season. Could be a LOT worse. Ryan isn't the problem. It's the entire team needs to get on the same page.


----------



## tcward (Nov 29, 2015)

Bassquatch said:


> He's 5th in NFL passing yards this season. Could be a LOT worse. Ryan isn't the problem. It's the entire team needs to get on the same page.



Yep 5th in passing yards but the best at throwing INTs in the red zone.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2015)

Bassquatch said:


> He's 5th in NFL passing yards this season. Could be a LOT worse. Ryan isn't the problem. It's the entire team needs to get on the same page.



Not sure, but I think they said today, he was leading the Nfl in turnovers.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Nov 29, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not sure, but I think they said today, he was leading the Nfl in turnovers.



Yep, and Babe Ruth also ranks 115th in all time career strikeouts. We you swing big, it doesn't always pay off.

If the Falcons could keep their receivers healthy and offense on point, Ryans stats would be far better, but that's with any team/quarterback.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Nov 29, 2015)

Ryan is KILLING the team


----------



## riprap (Nov 29, 2015)

Mike Smith is laughing.


----------



## srb (Nov 29, 2015)

*Offence....*



Bassquatch said:


> He's 5th in NFL passing yards this season. Could be a LOT worse. Ryan isn't the problem. It's the entire team needs to get on the same page.



And they are still not wining...I'm surprised they are still in the top 10 in Offence?


----------



## Spook (Nov 29, 2015)

*Ryan vs Shanahan*

Matt and Shanahan are on different systems, let Matt do what he does best, call plays.


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2017)

My how time has changed things


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 17, 2017)

Flash said:


> My how time has changed things


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes times have changed. There is a different feel to this organization.  

I'll admit, I was wrong about Kyle Shanahan, but we did get Matt an offensive line this year and Matt has taken to Kyles offense.

 Whos gonna stop us is what we need to be saying now.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 17, 2017)

That's what I love about football in general, but especially at the pro level.  Way, Way, too complicated of a game and too many variables to predict pre-season what is going to come together for any given team and most all of them are close to being competitive on the same level.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 19, 2017)

Oldstick said:


> That's what I love about football in general, but especially at the pro level.  Way, Way, too complicated of a game and too many variables to predict pre-season what is going to come together for any given team and most all of them are close to being competitive on the same level.



The only thing you can really comment on is what is going on at that time and we lost the very first game and it felt like, at the time, that it was the same ol same ol.

I was wrong. Sue me.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 21, 2017)

drhunter1 said:


> I was wrong. Sue me.



Do you prefer to be served personally or will service to your lawyer suffice? Matt Ryan wants to know.


----------



## drhunter1 (Jan 23, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Do you prefer to be served personally or will service to your lawyer suffice? Matt Ryan wants to know.



Keep it up..


----------

